# Pine Trees



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Can anyone shed any light regarding the question of whether or not I can cut down pine trees.

I recently went down to the Media Ambiente Office here in Catalunya and was told by one official that I cannot cut down pine trees, whilst another told me I could.

I am not in a National Park, the trees in question are on a patch of land which has become overgrown and most are so overcrowded they cannot/won't grow properly if I left them.

I cannot access a portion of my land for them, the old pathway that I used to use washed away during a heavy rainstorm so I need make a new path so I can attend to my land and bring income into both my pockets and this blessed region. But if I cannot gain access I am going to be stumped.

Honestly you would think it would be so simple getting such info, correct info that is, not a bit, not with this lot. So I thought to check if any of you guys know anything about this subject and go from there.

Thanks in advance. :fingerscrossed: I can cut the blooming things down, and apologise if this sort of thread has been posted before. I did a search but couldnt find anything specifically relating to the cutting down of pines.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

JoCatalunya said:


> Can anyone shed any light regarding the question of whether or not I can cut down pine trees.
> 
> I recently went down to the Media Ambiente Office here in Catalunya and was told by one official that I cannot cut down pine trees, whilst another told me I could.
> 
> ...


We have loads and can't cut them down.

We've raised the canopy by cutting off loads of lower branches - this gives loads of light in that area now.

Last year one of the trees became dangerously loose so just had to be cut down :wink: :wink:


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I thought that there was a law in Spain preventing cutting down any tree, going back to Franco's time when the government gave out free tree's for re-forestation then brought in a law to prevent felling ? Sounds about right. 
I do recall on another forum in Andalucia that someone who wished to fell two trees, as the roots were affecting the property, enquired at the council ,who weren't too sure, so they sent someone out to inspect & they said it would be ok & they would send him a confirmation lettter. They did , along with a licence requiring him to pay nigh on 1000€+iva !!!!

Just googled in spanish & the concensus is that you need to ask at the council as it varies from region to region. Not a lot of use when they can't decide either !


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Honestly my local council can't even decide if I am legal or not, despite me showing them the paperwork which says I am.

The daft thing about this is...

If I cannot get to my land, I cannot farm, if I cannot farm, I cannot sell my wares to the co-operative which means I will be out of pocket and more importantly so will they. This in turn will mean that there is less money going into Catalunya's coffers, a) because I pay tax on any income I make from my land, b) because I will declare the land unproductive which will mean the tax I pay on the land will be greatly reduced to virtually cents instead of euros if there is anything to pay at all. c) less produce means less money coming into the region, d) less produce means I have less money to spend, which in turn affects the region again.

The trees I want to cut down are all in poor condition because they are so overcrowded add to this there is no firebreak running for miles and miles on our mountain range which means if there was a fire (god forbid) nothing is going to stop it raging through till it burns down every farm between here and the village. Hmmm, really smart idea that don't you think?

To my mind, management is necessary. 

I had heard about there being some talk about an Engineer coming over to inspect the trees, thing is, to be able to recoup the money he would charge me seeing as there are about 10 trees maybe a few more I need to cut down. Olive oil will have to be priced akin to gold.

Not going to happen I don't think.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Maybe that's a better approach , You need a fire break ?


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

We took a new house with pine trees on the land. The driveway runs beside the trees. The roots are a destructive nightmare.

I was told by the town hall and neighbours that because they are on our land, we can just cut the damn things down. I have cut most of the lower branches off so now they begin at about 12 feet. Might just "prune" them until they are just vertical trunks then kill them all by accident to be on the safe side though.


----------

